# Main Methode in Netbeans



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage, wenn man eine Netbeans RCP Anwendung (.jar) starten will, zb. per Konsole und der Anwendung Parameter übergeben will, wo kann man diese Parameter abfangen, so genannte main() hat ja Netbeans nicht... oder?

mfg


----------



## XHelp (24. Nov 2010)

Doch, die so genannte "main()" haben alle. Höhstens BlueJ nicht, aber er baut sich bestimmt eine selber zusammen.


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Hi,

das ist mir klar, abe es geht mir darum wie ich zb. die so genannten Parameter auslesen kann?

mfg


----------



## XHelp (24. Nov 2010)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
  System.out.println(args[9]);
}
```
??


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

das weiss ich auch

nein, ich meine wie komme ich an den Programmeintrittspunkt (auch main() genannt) bei einer Netbeans RCP Anwendung (module)?


----------

